# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کمک   تاریخ ثبت نام ترمیم معدل

## ali1375-0016

لطفا سریع بگید ایا امروز اخرین روز ثبت نام ترمییم معدله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> لطفا سریع بگید ایا امروز اخرین روز ثبت نام ترمییم معدله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 :10: مهندس شما که میگفتی تا بیستم وقت داره!
با شماره *82285166* آقای منتظری مسئول متوسطه آموزش و پرورش تماس بگیرید . اطلاعات لازم کسب کنید!

----------


## ata.beheshti

ینی چی امروز اخرشه روزی صد بار اموزش پرورش میریم هیچی نمیگن اینا

----------


## ali1375-0016

> مهندس شما که میگفتی تا بیستم وقت داره!
> با شماره *82285166* آقای منتظری مسئول متوسطه آموزش و پرورش تماس بگیرید . اطلاعات لازم کسب کنید!



حضرت ..  من زنگ زدم میگه تا 10 هم    مهلته!!!!

----------


## Dr.ali

> حضرت ..  من زنگ زدم میگه تا 10 هم    مهلته!!!!


پس تمدیدش کردند، من زنگ زدم گفت تا آخر فروردین!چون قانوناً باید یکماه قبل از شروع امتحانا همه چی تموم بشه!
حتی اگه برید بپرسید دانش آموز تا یک ماه قبل امتحان مهلت جابجایی و تغییر مدرسه اش رو داره...

----------


## arnika

اااااااااااااخ جوووووووووووووووونم....خدار  وشكر....هوووووووووووورا!!!!!! :Y (553):  :Y (648):

----------


## Egotist

من 2روز پرسیدم که گفتن فعلا خبری نی

الان ابلاغیه و این داستاناش گذاشتن؟

 :Yahoo (21): 

مگه اصلاً در مرحله اجرا هست که موعودش تموم شه؟!


فااااااک تو این بی نظمی اداری و کارای اداری 

 @Parloo

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

دوستان این ترمیم رو من دوتا اداره رفتم یکیشون اصن نمیدونست چیه اون یکی هم یه چیزایی میدونست ولی گفت واسه کنکور 95 نمره هاش اثر داده نمیشه ها :Yahoo (113): 

خب الان من این وسط چیکار کنم؟ نمره زیستم اینقد داغونه ک اگه تاثیر معدل قطعی بمونه من بازم خیلی ترازم کم میشه(زیست 13.75) :Yahoo (17): 

کسی اطلاعی داره ک باید چیکار کرد؟ اصن ثبت نام کرد؟ نکرد؟

----------


## mpaarshin

من منتظ جلسه امروزم ببينم چي ميشه اميدوارم مثبت بشه تاثير

----------


## arnika

بچه هاي مشهدي... طبق اخرين امارم ك همين ده دقيقه پيش بهم رسيد ترميم معدل توي مشهد تا5ارديبهشت بيشتر نيست و هزينه هردرس هم ده تومنه و هزينه شهريه-ك نمدونم چيه و چ ربطي داره پونزده تومنه...-... 
بشتاااااااااااااااااابين تا نتموميده :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mohamadalpha

> بچه هاي مشهدي... طبق اخرين امارم ك همين ده دقيقه پيش بهم رسيد ترميم معدل توي مشهد تا5ارديبهشت بيشتر نيست و هزينه هردرس هم ده تومنه و هزينه شهريه-ك نمدونم چيه و چ ربطي داره پونزده تومنه...-... 
> بشتاااااااااااااااااابين تا نتموميده


اینجا هزینه هر درس 20 تومنه شهریه هم نداره . مطمئن شدید که برای 95 هم تاثیر داره ؟

----------


## magicboy

واسه ی 95 تاثیر نداره؟
شیافش کنم؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> واسه ی 95 تاثیر نداره؟
> شیافش کنم؟


چرا داداشکی گفته تأثیر نداره...اگه قرار بود بی تأثیر باشه شورای رنجش از طریق آموزش و پرورش باج نمیداد به بچه ها...این طرح رو اجرایی کرده که دلیل برای نماینده ها داشته باشه تأثیر رو مستفیم نگه داره

----------


## arnika

> اینجا هزینه هر درس 20 تومنه شهریه هم نداره . مطمئن شدید که برای 95 هم تاثیر داره ؟


خخخ اره... پدر يكي ازدوستام از بالادستياي اداره اس... ازاون پرسيدم ...
بعدم گفتم فلاني مديربخش امتحانات اينجوري گفته بود... گف واس خودش گفته... فعلن ك اين ترميمو گزاشتن ك حتي اگ تاثير قطعي هم باقي موند بچه هارو ساكت كنن... براي همين حتمما ثبتنام كن...
منووووووووووووووووونم ي دنيا ازتون...

----------


## arnika

@*DARKSIDER* 
اينجاس تاپيكش...

----------


## Dr.ali

@mpaarshin
@idealist
@magicboy 

سلام
طی تماس با وزارت مطلع شدم که تأثیر نمرات ترمیم برای 95 کلاً بسته به نظر رنجش داره که اصلاً امسال تأثیری سوابق داشته باشند یا نه! (اگه نمرات بچه های دیگه مؤثر باشه نمرات ترمیم هم مؤثر خواهد بود!)
برای ثبت نام هم بسته به مناطق معمولاً تا دهه اول اردیبهشت مهلت داره! :Yahoo (16):

----------


## idealist

> @mpaarshin
> @idealist
> @magicboy 
> 
> سلام
> طی تماس با وزارت مطلع شدم که تأثیر نمرات ترمیم برای 95 کلاً بسته به نظر رنجش داره که اصلاً امسال تأثیری سوابق داشته باشند یا نه! (اگه نمرات بچه های دیگه مؤثر باشه نمرات ترمیم هم مؤثر خواهد بود!)
> برای ثبت نام هم بسته به مناطق معمولاً تا دهه اول اردیبهشت مهلت داره!


*با یقین بهتون میگم ، نمرات خرداد ماه 95 هیچ تاثیری بر روی کنکور 95 نخواهد داشت  اینو میگم چون نمیخام الکی خودتونو علاف کنین بعد بیاین غر بزنین ما زحمت کشیدیم رفتیم ترمیم و اثر ندادن.*

----------


## Dr.ali

> *با یقین بهتون میگم ، نمرات خرداد ماه 95 هیچ تاثیری بر روی کنکور 95 نخواهد داشت  اینو میگم چون نمیخام الکی خودتونو علاف کنین بعد بیاین غر بزنین ما زحمت کشیدیم رفتیم ترمیم و اثر ندادن.*


نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم داداش! :Yahoo (101): ولی سابقه اینها نشون میده از هیچ قائده فلسفی خاصی جز حرف خودشون تبعیت نمیکنند!

----------


## mpaarshin

> @mpaarshin
> @idealist
> @magicboy 
> 
> سلام
> طی تماس با وزارت مطلع شدم که تأثیر نمرات ترمیم برای 95 کلاً بسته به نظر رنجش داره که اصلاً امسال تأثیری سوابق داشته باشند یا نه! (اگه نمرات بچه های دیگه مؤثر باشه نمرات ترمیم هم مؤثر خواهد بود!)
> برای ثبت نام هم بسته به مناطق معمولاً تا دهه اول اردیبهشت مهلت داره!


خب نظر سنجش كه هووز مشخص نيست اومديم و تا تير مشخص نشد تكليف ما چيه؟؟؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

آقا یکی توضیح بده یه تومن واسه ثبت نام پول میخان چون میگن باید بعنوان داوطلب بزرگسالان شرکت کنی :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dr.ali

> خب نظر سنجش كه هووز مشخص نيست اومديم و تا تير مشخص نشد تكليف ما چيه؟؟؟


شک نکن تا اواسط تیرماه همین وضعه...این اعلام رسمی خودشونه...
متأسفانه ما وارد یه قمار شدیم! :Yahoo (114): کنکور امسال بیشتر به بازی شباهت داره تا رقابت علمی!

----------


## mpaarshin

> شک نکن تا اواسط تیرماه همین وضعه...این اعلام رسمی خودشونه...
> متأسفانه ما وارد یه قمار شدیم!کنکور امسال بیشتر به بازی شباهت داره تا رقابت علمی!


خب ما چه كنيم؟ نريم ترميم؟ اگه تاثير ندن چي؟؟؟ نمرات من كه افتضاحه زحمات كنكورم همه پوچ ميشه بريم ترميم بعد بگن مثبته چي

----------


## ali1375-0016

> شک نکن تا اواسط تیرماه همین وضعه...این اعلام رسمی خودشونه...
> متأسفانه ما وارد یه قمار شدیم!کنکور امسال بیشتر به بازی شباهت داره تا رقابت علمی!


علی جان سلام.من هنوز ترمیم شرکت نکردم.شنبه برم.؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> علی جان سلام.من هنوز ترمیم شرکت نکردم.شنبه برم.؟؟؟؟؟


سلام داداش
من خودم رفتم ثبت نام کردم دارم میخونم...شما هم اگه خواستی برو...ضرر نداره...

----------


## Amir h

داداش علی اگه  بخوام  شهریور ترمیم امتحان بدمم باید الان ثبت نام کنم ؟ کی باید ثبت نام کنم؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> داداش علی اگه  بخوام  شهریور ترمیم امتحان بدمم باید الان ثبت نام کنم ؟ کی باید ثبت نام کنم؟؟؟


حداقل یک ماه قبل اولین امتحان باید بری بیفتی به جونشون! :Yahoo (9):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

سلام اقاعلی می گن هنوز سامانه ثبت نام ترمیم باز نشده و فقط ثبت نام روی کاغذه مال شما هم همینطور بود؟

----------


## arnika

منم امروز رفتم ثبتنام... خود مسئولا هم شاكي بودن ك تكليف ما مشخص ني... هنو سامانه اي واس واردكردن اسماتون نيس... همينجوري كاغذي داريم مينويسيم.. تازه بعدم گفتن نمره همين ازمون ارسال ميشه-چ خوب بدي ، چ بد-... بچه ها مگ نگفته بودن نمره بالاتر؟؟؟؟
راستي هركي ثبت نام كرده بگه چيارو نوشته ك لاقل بتونيم ازهم كمك بگيريم... من واس خوندن شيمي موندم... چجوري استو هارو بخونم؟؟؟؟
من خودم رياضي و شيمي نوشتم...

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> منم امروز رفتم ثبتنام... خود مسئولا هم شاكي بودن ك تكليف ما مشخص ني... هنو سامانه اي واس واردكردن اسماتون نيس... همينجوري كاغذي داريم مينويسيم.. تازه بعدم گفتن نمره همين ازمون ارسال ميشه-چ خوب بدي ، چ بد-... بچه ها مگ نگفته بودن نمره بالاتر؟؟؟؟راستي هركي ثبت نام كرده بگه چيارو نوشته ك لاقل بتونيم ازهم كمك بگيريم... من واس خوندن شيمي موندم... چجوري استو هارو بخونم؟؟؟؟من خودم رياضي و شيمي نوشتم...


شما بهش نگفتی که اگه ثبت نام کاغذی کردیم و هزینش رو هم پرداخت کردیم که اون هم زیاده بعد سامانه ثبت نام برای خرداد باز نشد تکلیف پول ما چی می شه؟

----------


## nilofar76

دوستان تا آخر این هفته وقت آخه باید به صورت داوطلب آزاد ثبت‌نام کنید.

----------


## highdreams

من معدل کتبیم ۱۷.۳۸ هست.بخاطر زیست و ادبیات معدلم کمه.اگه این دوتارو بیست بشم معدلم میشه۱۸.۹۰ به نظرتون معدلم بازم کم هست؟یه درس دیگه هم امتحان بدم؟راستی آخرش۱۰تومن یا۲۰تومن؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط highdreams


من معدل کتبیم ۱۷.۳۸ هست.بخاطر زیست و ادبیات معدلم کمه.اگه این دوتارو بیست بشم معدلم میشه۱۸.۹۰ به نظرتون معدلم بازم کم هست؟یه درس دیگه هم امتحان بدم؟راستی آخرش۱۰تومن یا۲۰تومن؟


معدل زیر 19/50 خوب نیس*

----------


## arnika

> شما بهش نگفتی که اگه ثبت نام کاغذی کردیم و هزینش رو هم پرداخت کردیم که اون هم زیاده بعد سامانه ثبت نام برای خرداد باز نشد تکلیف پول ما چی می شه؟


گفتم...گفت اونش ب ما مربوط نيس...ما فقط مسئوليم.. :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arnika

> من معدل کتبیم ۱۷.۳۸ هست.بخاطر زیست و ادبیات معدلم کمه.اگه این دوتارو بیست بشم معدلم میشه۱۸.۹۰ به نظرتون معدلم بازم کم هست؟یه درس دیگه هم امتحان بدم؟راستی آخرش۱۰تومن یا۲۰تومن؟


منم معدلم 17.48ه...بخاطررياضي و شيمي بدشدم... اما خب اگ اونارو خوب بشم و 20بشم ميشم 18.70.و خب خععععععععععععععععلي بهتره.. حتمن برو اجي جون..
واالا مشهد ما ك 10تومن واس هرامتحان گرف و 15تومن واس ثبتنام.2تومنم واس اوراق... :Yahoo (94):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> منم معدلم 17.48ه...بخاطررياضي و شيمي بدشدم... اما خب اگ اونارو خوب بشم و 20بشم ميشم 18.70.و خب خععععععععععععععععلي بهتره.. حتمن برو اجي جون..
> واالا مشهد ما ك 10تومن واس هرامتحان گرف و 15تومن واس ثبتنام.2تومنم واس اوراق...


می شه بگین دقیقا چه مدارکی واسه ثبت نام بردین؟البته اگه زحمتی نیس

----------


## arnika

> می شه بگین دقیقا چه مدارکی واسه ثبت نام بردین؟البته اگه زحمتی نیس


ن خاهش ميكنم...حتمن...
6 قطعه عكس...فتوشناسنامه و فتوكپي مدرك فارغ التحصيليتون ك همون گواهينامه پايان دوره اس.. فتوكپي اون كارنامه هه ك تموم نمرات سه سالتون رو داره...فتو كارت ملي و اصل تموم پرونده و كارت ملي و شناسنامه... و پوووووول!!! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> ن خاهش ميكنم...حتمن...
> 6 قطعه عكس...فتوشناسنامه و فتوكپي مدرك فارغ التحصيليتون ك همون گواهينامه پايان دوره اس.. فتوكپي اون كارنامه هه ك تموم نمرات سه سالتون رو داره...فتو كارت ملي و اصل تموم پرونده و كارت ملي و شناسنامه... و پوووووول!!!


ببخشید کپیهارو کپی برابر اصل کردین یا نه؟

----------


## arnika

> ببخشید کپیهارو کپی برابر اصل کردین یا نه؟


بردم همونجا خودشون كردن...و ي پرونده جديد تشكيل ميدن...
تازه چون پوشه نداشتن ،پوشه پروندمو برداشتن...  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## GUST

> بچه هاي مشهدي... طبق اخرين امارم ك همين ده دقيقه پيش بهم رسيد ترميم معدل توي مشهد تا5ارديبهشت بيشتر نيست و هزينه هردرس هم ده تومنه و هزينه شهريه-ك نمدونم چيه و چ ربطي داره پونزده تومنه...-... 
> بشتاااااااااااااااااابين تا نتموميده


این اشتباه رو نکن! اولا الان دوران جمع بندیه ! 
ثانیا طراح ها با یک حساسیت خاصی خرداد رو طرح میکنن! که نمودارش پیداست! 
حساسیتشون روی شهریور کمتر و دی ماه کمترینه ! :Yahoo (21): 
علت حساسیتشون هم معلومه! هرچی شاخ کنکوره خرداد فارغ التحصیل میشه !

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

دوستان تا 8 اردیبهشت تمدید شده ( حداقل برای استان ما )
در ضمن اصلا هیچی معلوم نیست معلوم نیست به کنکور 95 برسه یا نه
ثبت نامم فقط روی کاغد انجام میشه هنوز سیستم راه نیفتاده
مملکت نیست که ، ... خونس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> بردم همونجا خودشون كردن...و ي پرونده جديد تشكيل ميدن...
> تازه چون پوشه نداشتن ،پوشه پروندمو برداشتن...


مرسی از پاسختون منم فردا همین مدارکی رو گفتین بر می دارم میرم واسه ثبت نام ولی خوب خیلی می ترسم

----------


## HamedNsr

> دوستان تا 8 اردیبهشت تمدید شده ( حداقل برای استان ما )
> در ضمن اصلا هیچی معلوم نیست معلوم نیست به کنکور 95 برسه یا نه
> ثبت نامم فقط روی کاغد انجام میشه هنوز سیستم راه نیفتاده
> مملکت نیست که ، ... خونس



سلام داش
کدوم مدرسه داره برگزار میشه؟بعد هزینش همون 10تومنه درسی؟چطوریه؟

----------


## asalshah

> بچه هاي مشهدي... طبق اخرين امارم ك همين ده دقيقه پيش بهم رسيد ترميم معدل توي مشهد تا5ارديبهشت بيشتر نيست و هزينه هردرس هم ده تومنه و هزينه شهريه-ك نمدونم چيه و چ ربطي داره پونزده تومنه...-... 
> بشتاااااااااااااااااابين تا نتموميده


توروخدا مشهدی دعام کن

----------


## masoumeh_n

> این اشتباه رو نکن! اولا الان دوران جمع بندیه ! 
> ثانیا طراح ها با یک حساسیت خاصی خرداد رو طرح میکنن! که نمودارش پیداست! 
> حساسیتشون روی شهریور کمتر و دی ماه کمترینه !
> علت حساسیتشون هم معلومه! هرچی شاخ کنکوره خرداد فارغ التحصیل میشه !


خب یعنی الان چیکار کنیم؟

الان امتحان ندیم کی بدیم؟؟

ای خدا از دست این سنجش :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Dr Baq3r

@8mit8
من رفتم برا ثبت نام - گفتن هنوز زمان اجرایی شدن بخش نامه ابلاغ نشده - یعنی الان ثبت نام نمیکنیم - منم خبرارو گشتم هنوز ابلاغیه ای ندادن - گفتن اگه قرار بود ثبت نام انجام بشه یا مهلتش تموم بشه از طریق خبرگزاریها یا صداسیما اطلاع رسانی عمومی میشه 
پس چه جوری شما ثبت نام کردین  :Y (659):

----------


## rez657

47شما ش
شما چطوری ثبت نام کردین ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113): 
زنگ زدم آموزش پروش منطقه  میگه بخش نامه نیومده  معلوم نی

----------


## arnika

> توروخدا مشهدی دعام کن


چششششششششششششششششششششم... حتمن...شما هم منو دعاكن... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## arnika

> این اشتباه رو نکن! اولا الان دوران جمع بندیه ! 
> ثانیا طراح ها با یک حساسیت خاصی خرداد رو طرح میکنن! که نمودارش پیداست! 
> حساسیتشون روی شهریور کمتر و دی ماه کمترینه !
> علت حساسیتشون هم معلومه! هرچی شاخ کنکوره خرداد فارغ التحصیل میشه !


  حرفتون درست...اما امسال واقعن ضربه ديدم از معدل و تاثيرش... :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (101): 
هرچندمعلوم نيست ك اين ترميم واس 95تاثيرداشته باشه يا ن اما خب.... تنها كورسوي اميدمونه... :Yahoo (17):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​داداشای گلم اون گوشی لامصبو بردارید پیام بدید این راحت تراز ترمیمه

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> سلام داش
> کدوم مدرسه داره برگزار میشه؟بعد هزینش همون 10تومنه درسی؟چطوریه؟


سلام 
من رشت نیستم
مدرسه یکی از مدارس بزرگسالان شهر رشت که خود آموزش و پرورش میگه
قیمتام فرق میکنه از همونجا باید بپرسی
ببخشید دقیق نتونستم بگم چون واقعا استان به استان که هیچ حتی شهر به شهر با هم فرق میکنه
یه قانون میزارن به هزار روش اجرا میشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## asalshah

> چششششششششششششششششششششم... حتمن...شما هم منو دعاكن...


قربوووونت برم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ata.beheshti

من نمیدونم شما چطوری میگید هر امتحان بیست تومن به من گفتن باید ثبت نام کنی بعنوان بزرگسال هزینه مدرسه شده یه تومن شما چیکار کردین واس شما شده ده بیست تون ای بابا عجب گیری کردیم تو این مملکت پفکی

----------


## arnika

> من نمیدونم شما چطوری میگید هر امتحان بیست تومن به من گفتن باید ثبت نام کنی بعنوان بزرگسال هزینه مدرسه شده یه تومن شما چیکار کردین واس شما شده ده بیست تون ای بابا عجب گیری کردیم تو این مملکت پفکی


يه تومن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (113): 
مگ سرگردنه اس؟؟؟؟
خو برو اداره كل شهرتون...
ثبت نام واس چي؟؟؟چ ربطي داره؟؟؟؟

----------

